# Twist Lock Device's



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Just Electric said:


> Do They Make a 20 amp Twist Lock GFI Receptacle?


No, but they really should. Shouldn't they. :thumbsup:


----------



## Just Electric (Feb 14, 2009)

You think they would.....It would make sence in some cases.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Just Electric said:


> You think they would.....It would make sence in some cases.



Such as...?


----------



## Just Electric (Feb 14, 2009)

I have to run a circuit for a pool pump. I has to be GFI protected. The pump plug is a twist lock and the inspector doesnt want a Faceless GFI. I cant use a Gfi Breaker because it is a old fuse box. 

I guess it dont matter, I will upgrade the to a breaker panel.


----------



## Just Electric (Feb 14, 2009)

Any Ideas???


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Just Electric said:


> I have to run a circuit for a pool pump. I has to be GFI protected. The pump plug is a twist lock and the inspector doesnt want a Faceless GFI. I cant use a Gfi Breaker because it is a old fuse box.
> 
> I guess it dont matter, I will upgrade the to a breaker panel.



Tell the inspector to stick in concerning the faceless gfci.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Just Electric said:


> The pump plug is a twist lock and the inspector doesnt want a Faceless GFI.


Did he give you a reason why???
Did he provide a code citation to back up this opinion?


----------



## Just Electric (Feb 14, 2009)

He wanted a continous line from the panel to the pump receptacle.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Tell the inspector to stick in concerning the faceless gfci.



So instead he want's it done with magical parts that don't exist?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Just Electric said:


> He wanted a continous line from the panel to the pump receptacle.


Once again, CODE CITATION please. 

Jeeze. What is it with some inspectors?


----------



## Just Electric (Feb 14, 2009)

*This is what he emailed me*

*ELECTRICAL WIRING REQUIREMENTS FOR SWIMMING POOLS
*2008 National Electrical Code / 2008 Residential Code 
ALL INGROUND POOLS AND ANY POOL OVER 18' IN DIMENTION THAT IS ABOVE GROUND AND HOLDING WATER GREATER THAN 42" DEEP IS TO BE CONSIDERED A PERMINENTLY INSTALLED POOL​
*Pool Pump Receptacle (Outlet) and Wiring Method*
a. If a pump motor is located within 5' - 10' from the outside pool wall, the receptacle must be a single twist-lock outlet and Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter (GFCI) protected. 
b. The Receptacle must have a weatherproof cover that can be closed when the cord is plugged in. 
c. The circuit line for the pump motor must be a continuous line going directly to the panel box, and is to be isolated from all other receptacles. 
d. Wire for the pump motor shall not be less than #12 AWG insulated copper grounded wire, and if buried, must be in conduit. (except when entering a building the wire can change) (Cannot use UF Cable for the pool pump receptacle if the wire is buried) 
e. Conduit 
i. PVC - All PVC conduit must be buried at least 18" deep* 
ii. Metal - All Rigid Metal Conduit must be at least 6" deep* 
* Wires used in conduit must be single strand wires (ex: THHN, XHHN, etc) NO UF CABLE


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

a. If a pump motor is located within 5' - 10' from the outside pool wall, the receptacle must be a single twist-lock outlet and Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter (GFCI)* protected*.

the rest is design. Tell him to stick it.

But if you can get a heavy up and a new panel job out of it... hehehe


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Ya, Pretty standard.
Install a 20A GFCI rec. Off of the load side install the 20A twist.
Now,the cord from the pump.
If you remove the factory 14/3 (with straight blade)you void the MFG listing and warranty.(minor). Your cord best be a 12/3 to maintain that #12 ground.

That's his problem? How about the bond issue? is that all 'Cool'?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Just Electric said:


> *This is what he emailed me*
> 
> *ELECTRICAL WIRING REQUIREMENTS FOR SWIMMING POOLS
> *2008 National Electrical Code / 2008 Residential Code
> ...


That is a hand written interpretation. The only way he has a valid case is if that text was adopted word for word. 
"c." is poorly written. 
So is "*". "Single strand"?? So they are requiring solid wire? You cannot sue THWN stranded?

If you guys are under the NEC without amendments he is full of hot air, and that little vague list of requirements is worthless.


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> That is a hand written interpretation. The only way he has a valid case is if that text was adopted word for word.
> "c." is poorly written.
> So is "*". "Single strand"?? So they are requiring solid wire? You cannot sue THWN stranded?
> 
> If you guys are under the NEC without amendments he is full of hot air, and that little vague list of requirements is worthless.


he looks like he put sometime into that email, with the layout and all, purple fonts..... but i say BS, whats wrong with loading it, and upon inspection, testing that it works? 

Feed a tiny sub panel in the pool shed or house, and then feed the receptacle with a New GFCI breaker. done. 

solid wire works better with GFCI , dont ya know? :jester:


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Just Electric said:


> *This is what he emailed me*​
> 
> *ELECTRICAL WIRING REQUIREMENTS FOR SWIMMING POOLS*
> 2008 National Electrical Code / 2008 Residential Code
> ...


 
Agree with Speedy...

That's no quote of any code book I ever saw. Looks like some dimwit typed up a cheat sheet for inspectors that don't own a code book.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Just Electric said:


> *This is what he emailed me*​
> 
> 
> *ELECTRICAL WIRING REQUIREMENTS FOR SWIMMING POOLS*
> ...


 
Just Electric.,

sound like you have addmented local regulations btw what city or area ya are in ?

up northeast wisconsin area where I am located { If I am in the USA } they do not have any local admented codes add to it we left it unchanged I know there is other wisconsin electricans in this forum I think he will reply to this one as well due he is not far from my area { in fact simuair area in Fox Valley area } 

Merci,Marc

P.S. if that place did have fuse box why not add a small subpanel and install the GFCI breaker in there that will meet the codes no question asked.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Go over this guy's head to the lead inspector. He is clearly misinterpreting the meaning.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

leland said:


> Ya, Pretty standard.
> Install a 20A GFCI rec. Off of the load side install the 20A twist.
> Now,the cord from the pump.
> If you remove the factory 14/3 (with straight blade)you void the MFG listing and warranty.(minor). Your cord best be a 12/3 to maintain that #12 ground.
> ...


 
That's what I was thinking, but see line "c".


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Dead front (faceless) GFCI.


----------

